# MoneyGram Scam



## Burl Source (Jan 28, 2012)

I am not sure if this is a new one, but I am sure it is some sort of scam.

Friday's mail included a handwritten envelope addressed to the owner of our company.
There was no return address and it was postmarked New York.
Inside the envelope were 2 International Money Grams for $925 USD each.
There was no letter or other explanation. Just a thin strip of paper with an email address at Live.com

Looks like a pretty good forgery.
I am curious what sort of follow up will come from the scammers.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 28, 2012)

That is probably one where you have to cash it and it will bounce, but will have your checking account number from the deposit, tben they clean out your account.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 28, 2012)

Harvey....!?

[video=youtube;1XpM4-z2Bzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XpM4-z2Bzg[/video]


----------



## l r harner (Jan 28, 2012)

all im ssaying 
[video=youtube;bqH-KKm6Whg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqH-KKm6Whg[/video]


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the Landshark post. Makes me want to look up the all steroid olypics and Eddie Murphy doing James Brown in a hot tub.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 28, 2012)

:laughat: money orders over $500.

I've been almost fooled by a fake contest before. It was exhaustively thought out.


----------

